# Mira is streaking! (agility)



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Just going through my agility records and realized Mira in on her first streak of 4 double-q's in a row!!! Barley has had lots of streaks, but this is her first. Plus in her last three trials, two of which were three day, she has earned 7 double-q's out of a possible 8! I am so excited with how well she has been running!

Mira now has 16 double-q's and all of her points for her MACH2. (so she needs 4 more double-q's), this week she also broke 1000 points for the year! She currently has 1,008 points and 20 double-q's for 2011!!

Barley has 9 double-q's for his MACH4 and 445 points. For 2011 he has 1,184 points and 26 double-q's.

I am so proud of both my pups! They are such fun teammates!!

Here are a couple of pictures Mira from yesterday, where we had 3 Retrievers with placements!



















Plus one of Mira and Barley from two weeks ago (Sept 18th)










And last but not least, Mira's video from yesterday





 
Thanks for letting me share/brag!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooot woot Go Mira!!! Awesome photos, too. I love her expressions.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Go Mira, Barley, and Jessica! You guys always rock! Mira is really coming into her own and having a fantastic year. Can't wait to see what she will continue to have in store for you.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You and your dogs are phenomenal! I love hearing your brags, so keep them coming! You guys are like rock stars!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks so fun to share with everyone! Mira's face in the first one cracks me up, so serious, must be her game face! :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot!! It is such a pleasure & inspiration to watch your videos. Congratulations to you, Mira & Barley


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Great runs!!! I love watching you handle. I don't honestly watch Mira as much as watch you. Near the airport huh. LOL 

I liked your lateral lead out, and you move so smooth. Quick releases on the contacts... Love it love it love it. I really watch you now that I have Gabby. Belle was Belle. 

I would LOVE to come trial outside with you in CA. Most of our trials are indoors. I love outdoors. Yeah it can get hot but inside gets old really fast.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So fun!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Great Job!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You have some very nice dogs!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

You and your pups are simply awesome!! Love the pictures and their expressions. They look so proud!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Great runs!!! I love watching you handle. I don't honestly watch Mira as much as watch you. Near the airport huh. LOL
> 
> I liked your lateral lead out, and you move so smooth. Quick releases on the contacts... Love it love it love it. I really watch you now that I have Gabby. Belle was Belle.
> 
> I would LOVE to come trial outside with you in CA. Most of our trials are indoors. I love outdoors. Yeah it can get hot but inside gets old really fast.


Yes, RIGHT next to the San Diego Airport, beautiful site otherwise though. You actually get used to the planes!

Thank you about the handling! It's always a work in progress! It is nice to watch videos and see what is working and what is not to make adjustments. I would not recommend quick releasing contacts! I always get so jumpy when I have a QQ on the line I am bad about holding contacts. I frequently go home after a trial and practice contacts because I always feel like I am messing them up!

You are going to be great with Gabby!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh we plan to do 2O2O and I plan to train it to STICK each and every time, then I can quick release when I want to. I personally think with most fast dogs, the contacts don't really hurt the time too much. You can use that to position yourself for the next piece. 

Gabby is going to be fun. Different than what I am used to, that is for sure. LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like you have the perfect idea with contacts! With every dog I say I will do better next time! They do keep getting better, but still not where I want! I am sure you will learn a lot with Gabby, all while having a blast!


----------

